# Essay 9: The only 2 ways your life can change.



## DaRealSixpence (Jul 29, 2022)

Do you feel that your life is like groundhog day?

Do you get slight hopes that one day you’ll be different, one day you’ll be more successful aesthetically, financially, or sexually?

Only to, after that brief spurt of hope, return to the same shit over and over again.

By the time you’re done living in your fantasy/dopamine-filled world, and deluding yourself, you realize shit ain’t changed. You’re just the same sexless, unremarkable rotter that you were before?

I know that feeling all too well. It was my reality for years.

At this point, after all those moments of hope being crushed, you probably deep down think “nothing will change, this is just who I am. I am a loser, I am a failure, I was never meant to be anything. I’m ‘playing the position of my genetics’.”

Well, perhaps. But not exactly.

You see, lads, life has always been tough for us men. Men have had to deal with their limitations since the beginning of time- whether it be their societal class, racial status, economic depressions, times of war or crisis, and many other things.

Today’s globalized world is unique, sure, but the techniques to make progress are the same as they were in any time.

I used to be in the dark about changing my life, I used to literally have no clue about how to change. It was a horrifying feeling, deep down. One that I ran from with many, many things- food, daydreaming, resentments, p**n, sex workers.

But there is a way out. It will take pain, suffering, and long nights of the soul, but it is repeatable. Guaranteed. It is a law of nature.

Here are the only two ways your life will actually change. If you apply them, your life WILL change. The longer you apply them for, and the better and more ruthless you are at applying them, the more your life will change.

1) Remove the ‘copes’ that exist in your life, so you feel the absolute boredom, misery, wretchedness and pain of your situation.

We all have copes.

The human spirit wants to be free, wants to be infinite. Yet, we exist in this physical world that limits us. 99.999999% of people are not living the ideal life that they want. Even the good-but-not-great athlete who is not quite as good as he thinks he is, copes. The guy in the press conferences acting like he’s Lebron, but he gets clowned on social media. He’s coping

Copes are a substitute for trying your best, for doing all that you can to match your ideal vision to the life that you have now. Men achieved more monumental things in the past- downright inspirational feats of inner strength- because copes were not as readily available to them. They had the PRIVILEGE of feeling boredom, of long nights of the soul.

You need to identify your biggest copes- and be honest. P**n, living in your head, blaming things outside of your control, politics, social issues, living through Youtube/Instagram stars, eating shit food etc. Then identify the ones that you can let go of, or severely limit. If you chart this, and reduce a few of those copes by 50-100%, while not just transferring that escapism to the other copes….you will start to feel a void within. Something will open up inside of you- a darkness, a pain that you have been escaping. Sit in the boredom, night after night, and see what comes to you. I have been doing this a lot the past 2 months. This will be the first step to you changing your life.



2) Take on new behaviours towards your priorities that demand more of you. Consistently.

This one is obvious, but very few do it. Health, wealth, relationships/dating. Those are the basic areas. If you’re not happy with an area, ask yourself what you are doing on a day-to-day, week-to-week level for it. Then simply add to it. Either do more of what you’re doing, or, more likely, also add in new things that will move you forward. Now, that may sound easy, and anyone can do this for a week or two. But add it PERMANANTLY. If you do this, there is no way that more opportunities and success won’t open up to you.

I have been doing consistently more exercise in the gym the past few weeks. I used to do bullshit steady state cardio, walking on the treadmill like a grandmother. Now I do bike sprints for 20+ minutes basically every day, plus a boxing session multiple times a week. Just like that, I am moving in a way that I haven’t been for 10+ years. I suddenly feel more athletic and instinctive. If I stop doing this stuff, I will go back to my original state. If I keep it, I will stay the same way. If I add more dynamic and high-intensity work, I will move and operate in a more athletic and primal way.

An area where I have previously failed is my finances and making money from my talents. Sure, I would do some cool shit every now and then, and a slight opportunity would open up. But, because I was not ready to CONSISTENTLY change my behaviour (sit down every day and work on my writing), nothing on the whole changed. I blamed a myriad of factors, but what can I expect when my behaviour stays the same?

Conclusion:

Going back to what I said in my previous essay*, who you are inside will never change. But your relationship to the world- the force you put upon it, whether you face it and fuck it hard, or hide from it like a limp dick, can change. You don’t have energy or drive to fuck it now because you are engulfed in copes, but remove some of those copes bit by bit, and take on new things in your most important areas CONSISTENTLY, and you will experience change- it is a law of nature.

You guys should be documenting this stuff on a day-to-day, week-to-week basis- what you are doing, and what you are using to escape.

One final note- as you progress, you realize that it is not necessarily about removing ALL the copes- life is tough, we all need to take the edge off occasionally. But in doing these things, you will change your relationship with the copes. You will not need to do it nearly as frequently, and you will not see it as if it is some saviour that is making your life worth living. You will see it for what it is- something that is not great for you but is taking the edge off, before you get back to your heroic mission.

Peace.





*https://looksmax.org/threads/essay-8-the-philosophy-of-giving-up.535820/


----------



## Mumbai Sissy (Jul 29, 2022)

who cares


----------



## Deleted member 1660 (Jul 29, 2022)

aren't you that guy that had an escort lick your butthole?


Oh yeah also,

_did not read._


----------



## DaRealSixpence (Jul 29, 2022)

deadlock said:


> aren't you that guy that had an escort lick your butthole?
> 
> 
> Oh yeah also,
> ...


Yes, a very fitting cope.


----------



## SexuallyAbusive (Jul 29, 2022)

the only legitimate path is rapemaxing


----------



## DaRealSixpence (Jul 29, 2022)

Bumo


----------



## capybara (Jul 29, 2022)

Good thread. Mfs on this forum play video games 10 hours a day and bust 3 nuts a day and expect to look good then blame being ugly on genetics.


----------



## jerry101246 (Jul 29, 2022)

Great post


----------



## DaRealSixpence (Jul 30, 2022)

capybara said:


> Good thread. Mfs on this forum play video games 10 hours a day and bust 3 nuts a day and expect to look good then blame being ugly on genetics.


Yup. read my essay that just dropped now. Guys get suckered into this despondent culture and give up on themselves


----------



## fruitgunpop (Jul 30, 2022)

Good post. Read every word.


----------

